# Got a new tractor



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Tired of making repairs on the old tractors we own so we bought a new one. At least this one we can get parts for it if we need them.

My hubby deserves it.

[email protected]

http://kioti.com/

Heard good things about the Kioti. 
It sure is orange isn't it?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I should mention the dealer is on Highway 6 in Santa Fe, Tx.
Ask for Mike. I've bought from him before when he worked for Brookside John Deer. Good guy BTW.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Do you have a Nikon to PTO adapter? Where do you mount a lens on that thing!

Cool tractor, I always wanted an old Ford 4BT or some such thing just for a toy..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

You should have gotten the red one.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Should've could've too late now. I did a lot of research on the Kioti and they are just fine for what it's going to be used for. It's a strong little tractor. Heck, everything is being built over seas now. We can always debate what is the best. Kind of comparing Ford to Chevy to Dodge. Let's not forget Toyota too. Sure I could've bought Massey, John Deer, Kubota, New Holland but this is the one we decided on.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I think you miss my jest.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, I missed something. It's either getting late or I'm not thinking anymore tonight. Not being harsh btw. Please explain, Grayfish.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

PM Sent. That tractor in about as red as you can get. At least on my monitor. Simple tongue in cheek statement of the obvious.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Sweet rig. Have friends with Kubotas and with Kioti tractors. They love them. Heard nothing but good things about both. I have an old '74 Ford 2000 that is still going strong but would love a newer model. Enjoy your new tool.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> PM Sent. That tractor in about as red as you can get. At least on my monitor. Simple tongue in cheek statement of the obvious.


it is showing a brilliant red on my monitor too. maybe we need to do that calibrating thing that i know nothing about. hmm


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you have a box blade for it? I need to hire someone to level (3) lots, 50'x123' each, in Bayview, south of Kemah. Any 2coolers out there know anyone that does box blade work in the Kemah/Baycliff area.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

It's orange on my monitor.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice SandyB its orange all right.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Shoalwater17 said:


> Do you have a box blade for it? I need to hire someone to level (3) lots, 50'x123' each, in Bayview, south of Kemah. Any 2coolers out there know anyone that does box blade work in the Kemah/Baycliff area.


We do have a box blade and another finish blade. The only problem is time. We already have 3 jobs waiting for us.
I do know someone that lives in SanLeon that will do that job for you. His name is Ted Chaulk. I will try to get that number for you.

Sandy


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

My wife Donna ask if I had a choice between a new truck or tractor what would I choose. 
Instant response was tractor. What a time and back saver. The dealer had alot to do with the purchase as we settled on a Cub Cadet/Yanmar (made by Yanmar with Cub dealership network and badges).


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a nice one, Tombo. I should start a thread of instead of "Show Your Boat" "Show Your Tractor". I would have to post 4 times. Long, Allis, John Deer, and now a Kioti.
Its kinda of like collecting camera/lens you can never have enough.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Did not mean to steal this thread. No Kioti anywhere near Rockport to look at or get service. 

Will take your suggestion and start a thread.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Same here...The red looks to be at maximum saturation


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice tractor girl.....We picked up ours there also. Very nice folks (S/B when ya spend that much money:biggrin: )


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I've noticed in some night shots the colors aren't always true.
So this morning I took some more pictures to show the orange on the tractor and red on the coke bottle/motor. I've done nothing to edit these pics expect make them smaller.


----------

